# Trade Mark Registration help / advice



## wjam (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey all,
I know alot of you have your own business and will have probably been through this process.
I'm looking to trademark a potential company name, logo and website and after searching on a few sites the price is looking at £450 - £500.

Can anyone give me any advice, info or know any good sites to register ?
thank you in advance.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

... some peeps doit themselfs others use a lawyer.

a lawyer may be best and it runs about $ 1000 more or less.
Of course it varys depending on location etc...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think it also might depend on which country you are in. Registering a US trademark is different than registering a trademark in Canada or the UK.

The best information can be found on the country's official trademark office website. Sometimes it's worth hiring a professional to do the preliminary searches for you and sometimes it's easy enough to file on your own.


----------

